# World Cup Manchester 1st-3rd Nov 2013



## claver58 (1 Aug 2013)

Just ordered my tickets at http://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/britishcycling?dm_i=LKG,1OV1T,334LM8,5ZBK4,1
Schedule at http://www.trackworldcup.co.uk/Schedule

Not cheap for good seats - I remember the days when an evenings Revolution could be had for £6!

We've booked all day Sat.
P.S. Click on the Masters in September by mistake and the seats are really cheap!!


----------



## TissoT (13 Aug 2013)

claver58 said:


> Just ordered my tickets at http://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/britishcycling?dm_i=LKG,1OV1T,334LM8,5ZBK4,1
> Schedule at http://www.trackworldcup.co.uk/Schedule
> 
> Not cheap for good seats - I remember the days when an evenings Revolution could be had for £6!
> ...


Blame wiggins/cav etc for that making it popular on TV ! Good for the sport .but bad for us wanting to spectate
For £6 ... I remember sitting in the seats(Evening) at the track with a hand full of spectators watching a final take place with hoy sprinting round the track !


----------



## laurence (18 Oct 2013)

just booked a ticket for the first friday session as that was all that were left. looking forward to visiting the velodrome. it should be a good day out from london.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2013)

I have just noticed that the track cycling is being shown by the BBC this evening on Red Button (301) from 19:00 to 22:00.


----------



## TissoT (1 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I have just noticed that the track cycling is being shown by the BBC this evening on Red Button (301) from 19:00 to 22:00.





Well spotted ColinJ ... I will now have to wrestle with my wife to get my hands on the TV controls


----------



## laurence (1 Nov 2013)

what a brilliant afternoon!

up at stupid o'clock to get up to manchester on the train. found the velodrome after getting stuck in asda car park. waited outside in the rain....

TOTALLY WORTH IT!!!

ok, i didn't see the medal races, but i got to see all the teams in qualifying and soaked up the atmosphere.

spent most of the session standing at the bends and taking photos. i find it very hard to sit and watch the racing and you can get amazingly close if you stand at the top of the banked bends.

those pursuit women are dashed popular - think they outdo Cav and wiggo for crowd support.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Nov 2013)

I watched online last night, a good evening of racing - looking forward to more of the same tonight.

P.S. I know this has been said before, but it's worth repeating - Forstermann's thighs are redonkulous!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

laurence said:


> what a brilliant afternoon!
> 
> up at stupid o'clock to get up to manchester on the train. found the velodrome after getting stuck in asda car park. waited outside in the rain....
> 
> ...


Those pursuiters fully deserve their popularity. 2 world records and I'm sure they'll get it lower.


----------



## laurence (2 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Those pursuiters fully deserve their popularity. 2 world records and I'm sure they'll get it lower.



indeed! plus, they are very good at being nice - it sounds odd, but they look like they love what they are doing and they love the fans - Trott removed her helmet as she warmed down and all of them, Jo especially, were waving to the crowd.

the atmosphere at the track was fantastic and a lot of the teams seemed to lap it up (sorry) and appreciate the support.

looking forward to revolution at the olympic velodrome next year now!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2013)

It's on the 'Red Button' again this evening.


----------



## colly (2 Nov 2013)

laurence said:


> what a brilliant afternoon!
> 
> up at stupid o'clock to get up to manchester on the train. found the velodrome after getting stuck in asda car park. waited outside in the rain....
> 
> ...



http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-interest-in-cc-manchester-velodrome-session.139567/

Longers is organising a session next year if you fancy it.


----------



## laurence (2 Nov 2013)

colly said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-interest-in-cc-manchester-velodrome-session.139567/
> 
> Longers is organising a session next year if you fancy it.



i love the idea of riding on the track... however, looking down from the top of the banking... oh my! never having ridden a fixie i fear i would just end up in a heap.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> It's on the 'Red Button' again this evening.


And now for a grumble about BBC coverage of UCI events. If you go to the UCI Channel on Youtube there's a perfectly decent live stream of a fair proportion of the sessions. But these are not available in the UK because the BBC has bought partial rights to broadcast it. So the effect of buying TV rights is that an otherwise free-to-view livestream is blocked for the UK as a whole. Licence payers are paying for the right to not be able to watch!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYic-3Blu4o


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Nov 2013)

I'd rather the BBC didn't bother so we could watch the whole thing on the UCI youtube channel. I'd rather endure foreign commentary than listen to the dreck they come out with on the BBC. Yesterday the doofus said the women don't have the power to take a lap in the scratch race (I wonder if he realised that the women are racing other women?), almost immediately one of the riders pinged off the front and took a lap. Then minutes later a 3 woman break got away and took another lap.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I'd rather the BBC didn't bother so we could watch the whole thing on the UCI youtube channel. I'd rather endure foreign commentary than listen to the dreck they come out with on the BBC. Yesterday the doofus said the women don't have the power to take a lap in the scratch race (I wonder if he realised that the women are racing other women?), almost immediately one of the riders pinged off the front and took a lap. Then minutes later a 3 woman break got away and took another lap.


I missed the coverage, was that Hugh Porter? He's very, err, old school, shall we say?


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Nov 2013)

Not sure who it was, but whoever it was, lets replace "very old school" with, "a twat".


----------



## colly (2 Nov 2013)

laurence said:


> i love the idea of riding on the track... however, looking down from the top of the banking... oh my! never having ridden a fixie i fear i would just end up in a heap.



You would be fine. 
There is a first time for everyone. I organised a session there a year or so ago, and of the 6 blokes who came over from here 5 of them had never ridden a fixed before and none of them had been on a track. All of them couldn't wait for the next time.
As for looking down from the top of the banking, when you are riding, apart from being too busy to look down it just seems to be natural. All you have to do is keep pedalling and don't stop. 

I'll see you there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Not sure who it was, but whoever it was, lets replace "very old school" with, "a twat".


How about ''He's a few laps off race pace?''


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Not sure who it was, but whoever it was, lets replace "very old school" with, "a twat".


 
It was Jamie Staff


----------



## andrew_s (2 Nov 2013)

Hugh Porter was doing the velodrome commentary - you could hear him in the background. Probably that means he was who you heard on the ucichannel coverage.


----------



## TissoT (2 Nov 2013)

As said Hugh porter and Rob Hayles a former track cyclist 
Just wish they would turn off the bang bang music in the velo sounds bad on the TV ....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

andrew_s said:


> Hugh Porter was doing the velodrome commentary - you could hear him in the background. Probably that means he was who you heard on the ucichannel coverage.


If only! I'm in the UK so the UCI Channel's blocked and the BBC hadn't listed it when I'd last looked (I know, why don't we set up a channel but not tell anybody what's on!) so I was sitting here watching Autumnwatch


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Nov 2013)

It's on BBC Red button apparently, but no live stream is showing on the website. With the UCI youtube channel blocked in the UK due to the BBC, then for the BBC to not have the steam up, is a complete piss take!


----------



## Poacher (2 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> It's on BBC Red button apparently, but no live stream is showing on the website. With the UCI youtube channel blocked in the UK due to the BBC, then for the BBC to not have the steam up, is a complete **** take!


 It was scheduled to be on the red button. Instead of which, some faceless BBC idiot has decided to show F1 practice. I've submitted an online complaint (having given up on the phone option), saying if they can't be bothered to show the advertised programme, why not surrender rights to ITV4, who at least show cycling when scheduled, not some crap motorsport.


----------



## johnnyh (2 Nov 2013)

what a load of tosh! BBC fail, so installed proxy server app to access the UCI channel... no go, not showing it!

way to promote the sport UCI!


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Nov 2013)

Poacher said:


> It was scheduled to be on the red button. Instead of which, some faceless BBC idiot has decided to show F1 practice. I've submitted an online complaint (having given up on the phone option), saying if they can't be bothered to show the advertised programme, *why not surrender rights to ITV4*, who at least show cycling when scheduled, not some crap motorsport.



Or just leave the UCI youtube steam alone!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

johnnyh said:


> what a load of tosh! BBC fail, so installed proxy server app to access the UCI channel... no go, not showing it!
> 
> way to promote the sport UCI!


I'm very surprised by that. It seemed to be the rule that they'd have afternoon and evening coverage at World Championship Level. I'm very sorry if my earlier mention of the UCI Channel set you on the wrong track.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2013)

Anyway - just started on RB (301)!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Come on Becky! If Lee can beat Meares, you can take Vogel.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Nov 2013)

Can someone explain why you can race for AUS or JAYCO? And why was there a 'second string' British listing of women's riders last night?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Can someone explain why you can race for AUS or JAYCO? And why was there a 'second string' British listing of women's riders last night?


I was wondering that myself!

The only thing I could think of was that they needed to make the numbers up because not enough countries had sent teams?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Maybe it's because it's the World Cup not the national championships? (And maybe that's why there isn't fuller UCI coverage). Meanwhile, though I don't usually like blue, I do like the Scottish team colours.


----------



## Noodley (2 Nov 2013)

Superb ride by Kate Archibald


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Noodley said:


> Superb ride by Kate Archibald


Yes, absolutely, she didn't panic when the Pole shot off and stuck to her guns. Good stuff.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Nov 2013)

@ColinJ I asked this on Twitter and got a lovely response there are around 5 replies to myself (same handle) which explain this. 

great ride by Arhibald!


----------



## Noodley (2 Nov 2013)

Well done Jo Rowsell!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Ohh, Lee wins!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Nov 2013)

Noodley said:


> Superb ride by Kate Archibald


 
Yes, the Pole was almost in the same straight as her at one point, great bit of composed riding.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Good support from Jo Rowsell for Kate Archibald there. Nice to see.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Nov 2013)

This Czech fella is pretty good, he's setting all the best times in the TT


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> This Czech fella is pretty good, he's setting all the best times in the TT


Mind you, his shoulders move so much from side to side so much they end up going twice the distance as the bike.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Nov 2013)

What happened there!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Lapped in a kilometre! Weird at that level.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Nov 2013)

Odd that there isn't a 'standard' for your kit in the kilo. The ukrainian in what looks like a standard jersey and shorts, others in full Skin suits. Then there are others in normal road helmets, compared to those in full aero helmets.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Kenny led throughout that keirin - that's got to be hard, hard work.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Kenny led throughout that keirin - that's got to be hard, hard work.


 
Very Hoy-esque, and a tough shift.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Doull's going to have to do something big to stop Viviani taking him out of the medals.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Good racing, Becky. Vogel to win this one.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Doull's going to have to do something big to stop Viviani taking him out of the medals.


 
I really like Viviani, an exciting rider.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Marmion said:


> I really like Viviani, an exciting rider.


Yes, he's got style. But that Irvine, he's got real grit!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

German, British, French, that's my prediction.

Oops, completely wrong


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, he's got style. But that Irvine, he's got real grit!


 
I did not understand Irvine's comment in his interview where he said something like "I was the laziest rider in the race early on when I was on the rivet"...I am assuming it was post-race brain freeze and what he was meaning was that he was struggling a bit and hid in the bunch and then his legs got better as the race progressed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Marmion said:


> I did not understand Irvine's comment in his interview where he said something like "I was the laziest rider in the race early on when I was on the rivet"...I am assuming it was post-race brain freeze and what he was meaning was that he was struggling a bit and hid in the bunch and then his legs got better as the race progressed.


Yes, I guess I just translated ''on the rivet'' to ''on the limit.'' And - not that I begrudge him - he was knackered.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

BBC coverage was brought to you by Programming Editor Sori Channelova

And Laura only came second in the elimination race! I still love her though. I've adopted her as my daughter, so I can't be fickle about these things. (Got one daughter already but Laura rides a bike.)


----------



## sleaver (3 Nov 2013)

Made the journey up from Gatwick on Friday to Manchester for my first time of watching track cycling and I loved it. I was at the Friday evening and Saturday sessions so saw some medal races and quite a mix of events yesterday. On Friday I was on the back straight and the yesterday, just past the start/finish line on the home straight in the second row back. 

Took quite a few photos but as I didn't want to watch it through a DSLR view finder, I just took a point and shoot so not sure how well they have turned out.

One race, the average speed was about 63 km/h. I can't even do that going downhill 

I wouldn't mind giving track cycling a go. Well, that was until I walked around the banking yesterday and saw how steep it is. What the heck, I'd still try it


----------



## Stonechat (4 Nov 2013)

Saw a few highlights on TV. Was surprised the derny had a problem!
(Watched in on BBC website and iPlayer)


----------



## HF2300 (6 Nov 2013)

What a great weekend. Went Friday night and Sunday, saw a bit on TV Saturday. Brilliant Friday, not so good in terms of GB medals Sunday but a great day with some very exciting racing, capped with a scratch race that thrilled right to the finish.


----------



## sleaver (9 Nov 2013)

Weird question, but does anyone know what the music they played during the medal ceremonies was?


----------



## TissoT (9 Nov 2013)

sleaver said:


> Weird question, but does anyone know what the music they played during the medal ceremonies was?


country's national anthem ! Was nt aware there was any other type of music played...


----------



## sleaver (9 Nov 2013)

tisssot said:


> country's national anthem ! Was nt aware there was any other type of music played...


I left myself open to that one 

I'm talking about the music where people involved were introduced and possibly whole the medals were being given out and after the national anthem when pictures were taken before they left the podium. 

I'll try and find a video tomorrow.


----------



## bathtub (10 Nov 2013)

I had a great day watching the racing on the Saturday, the only session I could get tickets for, even the wife enjoyed it,. first time watching track cycing for me since the old Saffron Lane open air velodrome.


----------

